# L3830 D1803 Injector Pump



## L3830_Owner (9 mo ago)

Hello all, new to the tractor forum. I just bought a L3830 2006 tractor from a friend. During the troubleshooting to get it running we identified an issue with the injector pump. I have been quoted a replacement cost of $1,400 for a new Kubota injector pump. I have search the web for other options and found a couple for much less. However, these eBay sellers are located in Germany and I am not sure about their reputation. I would perfer to get one from the US but not sure where to look. Rebuilding this one I think is not an option, because of the removal process damaged the housing and lever bar. Looking for options. 

Anyone out there have recommendations on finding one? Here are the numbers on my pump.

DENSO
94500-7510
12D 1G702

Engine Number is: D1803-2Y0370

Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning L3830_Owner, welcome to the tractor forum.

We have a heavily experienced injection pump repairman, thepumpguysc, that frequents this forum. He can repair your injection pump to like new standards, at a much lower cost. He should be through shortly. Be patient. 

My tractor burned severely 30 years ago. I had the injection pump rebuilt at that time and it still performs well. If I ever do have problems with it, I will send it to the thepumpguysc


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Been my experience that the Kubota injection pumps are pretty much issue free. I have 2 Kubota's and one has over 6000 mostly trouble free hours on it. Never touched the pumps on either one. If the casting isn't destroyed I'd send it to the pump service guy and have him rebuild it before I ever considered a replacement unit.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I’d b happy to have a look at it..
U can contact me directly at::
[email protected]


----------



## L3830_Owner (9 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Been my experience that the Kubota injection pumps are pretty much issue free. I have 2 Kubota's and one has over 6000 mostly trouble free hours on it. Never touched the pumps on either one. If the casting isn't destroyed I'd send it to the pump service guy and have him rebuild it before I ever considered a replacement unit.


Thanks for the response. My injector pump casting was damaged in our attempts to remove it. So not sure it if can be repaired. I did break down and ordered the injector pump from online. Just waiting for it to show up. I will reach out to the pump guy and send him some pics of the pump. Just in case what I get is not the right part. Thanks again.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I can reach me directly at 
My screen name @ aol.com


----------

